# Best Place To Catch Saugeye !??!!!!!



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

What place this time of year is the best for catching saugeye ???? please someone let me know . going out today


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

I've seen nice ones out of Berlin recently. Piedmont is always solid. Wills creek is normally good for walleye this time of year as well.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Buckeyelake,Indian lake,alumcreek,Hoover dam,griggs,osheay,pleasant hill,sciota river,deercreek,all the muskingum watersheds ,paintcreek,Cowan lake,Caesars creek,I'm sure I'm missing some


----------



## Jordy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

I've fished a couple of the locations mentioned above. No luck, tried swimbaits, crankbaits and jigs. I'm still new to fishing the Columbus area and still have plenty to learn. Took all week off from work, hopefully things start looking up later this week.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

If I had to pick my top picks for saugeye this time of year in the central Ohio area, I'd go with Indian Lake, Deer Creek, or Alum Creek(in that order). I have never had much luck in Alum Creek or Hoover for saugeye but I've seen and caught several out of Alum. I haven't caught a saugeye out of Hoover in the 3 years I've fished it. I Probably don't know the secret places for eyes or can't reach them in the mentioned reservoirs seeing how I fish from the bank for saugeye. Indian has been the exception to that with it's shallow depths and plenty of rip rap lined shoreline.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Indian has been very very good this spring. several buddies and I are around 75- 100 saugeyes each, so far this spring.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have been hearing all kinds of good reports from Indian - I have been wanting to head up that way to check it out but have not made it yet.


----------

